# Megan's Graphic Shop



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I love making graphics. I use Paint Shop Pro and Photo Explosion. I can make signatures/avatars/wallpapers/cat portraits.  I just need pictures, cats' names, what colors you like, etc. You can also visit my site:

http://megsgraphics.zoomshare.com if you want some samples.  

Megan


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Don't you already have a thread for this? :? Plus I don't see any samples :? .


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes I did, but I can't find it, plus those were old signatures and now I'm making better looking signature. I know, I'm working on getting the samples on it-I was supposed to have them on yesterday, but my computer was as usual, being itself. :roll:

Edit to add: I am done with that hosting site-I will be using a new one. I can't edit anything to put samples in. So, my new site will be added as soon as I get it up and running!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

The sticky is at the top of this section with your thread links there.
I will change the name to your current one.


----------

